# defaultrouter starts before network and fails



## minimike (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi there,

I've got a strange problem with a freshly installed FreeBSD 9 for VMware ESX. After the installation of the system and the needed ports I've changed the network configuration from DHCP to static. Because the VM should work as an IPv6 router on my network now. By connecting to my tunnelbroker Freenet6 using gogoc:


```
keymap="german.iso.kbd"
defaultrouter="172.16.54.2"
ifconfig_em0="inet 172.16.54.9 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_script="/etc/ipfw.rules"
gogoc_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
fusefs_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmblock_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmhgfs_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmmemctl_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmxnet_enable="YES"
vmware_guestd_enable="YES"
```

It seems that the defaultroute starts before the network has been started. Using DHCP still works. But I want to have it static now.

My enabled services:

```
lasthope# service -e
/etc/rc.d/hostid
/etc/rc.d/hostid_save
/etc/rc.d/cleanvar
/etc/rc.d/newsyslog
/etc/rc.d/syslogd
/etc/rc.d/ipfw
/etc/rc.d/ip6addrctl
/etc/rc.d/devd
/etc/rc.d/dmesg
/etc/rc.d/virecover
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/vmware-guestd
/etc/rc.d/motd
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/gogoc
/etc/rc.d/sshd
/etc/rc.d/sendmail
/etc/rc.d/cron
/etc/rc.d/mixer
/etc/rc.d/gptboot
/etc/rc.d/bgfsck
```

Something currently goes really wrong and I don't understand why. Any help is welcome. After each boot I have to fix the network by hand and restart the firewall and gogoc. 

cheers Darko


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2012)

See rc.conf(5) about netwait.


----------

